# Macbook s'allume mais ne démarre plus. HELP!



## bulette (26 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
c'est un message désespéré que je vous écris.

Je travaillais tranquillement sur mon macbook, sur Word  quand celui-ci s'est mis à beuger. L'ordi coincé, la petite roue arc en ciel qui tournait. Le mac chauffait beaucoup et ventilait à fond. Impossible de quitter, de forcer à quitter, de redémarrer, ou de faire quoi que ce soit d'autre.

J'ai donc éteint sur la touche "éteindre", d'un coup sec. 

J'attends 30 sec, j'essaye de rallumer, l'écran s'allume, j'ai la Pomme (mais pas le bruit de démarrage), et là au bout de 2 min d'écran Pomme, un signe type panneau interdit (un rond barré) apparait et remplace la Pomme.

Voilà, ça me fait ça à chaque fois que je veux l'allumer.

J'a donc mis le CD 1 d'installation, j'ai réparer le disque dur avec SOS > Utilitaire de disque. Aucun soucis, il me dit que tout va bien. Je veux le rallumer normalement, et là, toujours pareil. Il ne veut pas. La pomme, et le signe rond barré.

Je suis complètement désespérée, super mal, je ne sais pas quoi faire.

Bien que l'essentiel de mes données soient sur disque dur externe, j'ai quand même une vingtaine de photos sur cet ordinateur, et puis quand bien même, il s'allume, il ne peut pas me lâcher!!!!!!

Aidez moi, vraiment, je suis à bout là.... :hein:


----------



## gmaa (26 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
Avec le CD, tester de réinstaller l'OS.
Cela ne casse rien, le système courant va dans un dossier "Ancien système" (utile pour récupérer" des extensions...).

Note : La version de l'OS n'est pas indiquée. Je suppose un 10.6. n'existant pas de CD pour Lion.


----------



## bulette (26 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

merci de votre réponse.

dans un élan désespéré, j'ai amené mon macbook chez un revendeur réparateur agréé Apple. ON l'a regardé vite fait ensemble. Il m'a dit qu'en effet, il pensait que c'était un dysfonctionnement du système, que ma carte mère et disque dur allait bien car l'ordi s'allumait et on pouvait mettre le CD d'installation etc.

Il doit me faire un devis dans la semaine, et en fonction je choisirais ou pas de le réparer.

Il m'a dit qu'il était fort possible qu'un reformatage soit uniquement nécessaire. Mais qu'il fallait récupérer mes données auparavant, car le formatage effaçait tout (et récupération de données c'est payant).

Donc, dans ma tête je me suis dit qu'une formatage, je savais le faire. C'est ce que tu me dis Gmaa dans ton message. Seulement pour récupérer mes données, comment je fais? Est ce que ce formatage va me les effacer?

C'est un 10.5 mon macbook, et j'ai le CD d'install. d'origine.


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Novembre 2012)

Un formatage EFFAÇE les données !!!


----------



## gmaa (26 Novembre 2012)

Un formatage va tout effacer!
En fait cela dépend du type de formatage...
Mais pour l'utilisateur lambda tout formatage fait perdre l'accès aux données préexistantes.

Compte tenu du premier post, je sauvegarderai ce qui doit/peut l'être sur un autre disque.

Et je réinstallerai le système après formatage (Utilitaire de disque).

Cependant je commencerai par une simple réinstallation de l'OS sans effacer pour voir...

Comme on dit ça coûte rien et ...

Et quand la machine sera redevenue stable, un clone est une bonne solution pour une reprise rapide.
Time Machine n'est pas non plus inutile.
Je fais les deux.


----------



## bulette (28 Novembre 2012)

hello!!

alors voici quelques nouvelles.
Comme je vous ai dit, j'ai amené mon ordi chez un réparateur agréé Apple. J'étais un peu en stress, peur de faire n'importe quoi. 
Après avoir scanné le disque dur avec l'utilitaire de disque du CD d'installation et avoir "réparé le disque dur", il me disait "disque dur ok". J'avais des doutes sur mes capacités à cibler le problème, car l'ordi ne fonctionnait toujours pas, et rien n'était OK!
J'aurai peut être dû tenter de réinstaller OS X avant de l'amener chez le réparateur.... Mais que voulez vous, j'étais en panique! Mon macbook, fidèle, que j'aime tant, me lâchait!!

J'ai donc eu le devis aujourd'hui : il faut apparemment changer le disque dur. 

J'ai toujours pensé que si le disque dur flambait, je n'arriverais plus à allumer mon ordi (ce qui n'était pas mon cas, il s'allumait mais ne démarrait plus).

Et bon, je sais que ce n'est pas dur à faire, mais comme je suis une grande flemmarde, que je n'ai surtout pas le temps, et peur d'être trop en stress, je le fais faire chez le réparateur. Ce n'est pas non plus hors de prix.

J'espère que ma machine repartira après comme neuve...
Et aussi, j'espère avoir pris la bonne décision. Que ce n'est pas un changement inutile, que le réparateur me propose pour se faire du fric...

Pour ce qui est de mes données, j'ai réussi à récupérer les photos qui m'intéressaient sur ma carte mémoire (je n'avais pas repris de photos depuis que je les avais effacé).
Et après, je n'avais rien d'autre car tout est sur disque dur. Donc de ce côté là, j'ai évité le pire.

Que pensez vous de ce changement de disque dur?

J'ai Time machine, mais je ne sais pas m'en servir... 
Il va falloir que je remette tous mes logiciels dedans, car il sera tout vierge j'imagine...


----------



## bulette (30 Novembre 2012)

Personne?


----------

